
New augmented reality horror game is terrifying because it maps your house - jonbaer
http://www.geek.com/games/new-augmented-reality-horror-game-is-terrifying-because-it-maps-your-house-1621794/
======
thret
The horror movie tie-in practically writes itself.

It may just be a better idea for a horror movie than an actual game.

